# Navy corduroy pants



## AJB (May 9, 2013)

Hello all, I've been lurking for some time but this is my first thread. I will be heading back up north for college soon and just bought a pair of navy blue cords for the cold winter/fall. I was thinking I would probably wear them with my brown boots (since there will most likely be snow/salt on the ground), an OCBD and a sweater but I was wondering how you all would wear them so I could get some ideas myself. Are there are any "rules" to cords, or should they just be treated as a regular pair of pants? Thanks!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Just like any casual trousers. Be forewarned that they are not that warm, and being cotton will be _much_ less so if wet. Great all round pants, though, I always had some.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

While it is possible to find wool corduroy, it's uncommon and phyrpower's advice is dead on. Don't get them rained on, especially on a windy day.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

What interesting, unexpected, and timely comments, as I am shopping for some nice cords for winter wear.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to AAAC, AJB. Phyrpowr and Oldsarge have offered excellent advice as to the true nature of the fabric in a cold environment and I would simply echo their cautions. As to what you might pair with corduroy trousers, what you are considering sounds nice. You might also want to consider pairing them with flannel shirts of complimentary patterns and colors. Have a good, successful year in school this fall! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

I endorse all of the previous comments. For me, the difficulty in the trousers isn't so much that they're corduroys, but that they're navy blue--it's surprisingly difficult to coordinate a pair of navy odd trousers, regardless of the fabric. That said, it certainly can be done, and I think your suggestion is perfect.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

In Maine it is not uncommon to find people wearing navy blue cords. In fact, I don't think I'd be exaggerating to say that probably some 40% of the men here where them at one point or another between late October and early May. One thing you may not know, not living in Maine, or Vermont, or New Hampshire, is that many of us wear long underwear beneath our navy blue cords. (The color of the long underwear is really not important, as no one outside one's home would seem them. Also, I should mention, there are several different forms of long underwear, ranging from red union suits, available from LL Bean, to polypropylene.) Alternately, it is also possible to wear overpants, like ski pants, when out and about in navy cords when the weather is particularly onerous and wet.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Ekphrastic said:


> I endorse all of the previous comments. For me, the difficulty in the trousers isn't so much that they're corduroys, but that they're navy blue--it's surprisingly difficult to coordinate a pair of navy odd trousers, regardless of the fabric. That said, it certainly can be done, and I think your suggestion is perfect.


Respectfully disagree. Whether corduroy, twill (chino), poplin, linen, tropical wool or flannel, navy trousers are incredibly easy to coordinate with shirts, sweaters and jackets.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

xcubbies said:


> In Maine it is not uncommon to find people wearing navy blue cords. In fact, I don't think I'd be exaggerating to say that probably some 40% of the men here where them at one point or another between late October and early May. One thing you may not know, not living in Maine, or Vermont, or New Hampshire, is that many of us wear long underwear beneath our navy blue cords. (The color of the long underwear is really not important, as no one outside one's home would seem them. Also, I should mention, there are several different forms of long underwear, ranging from red union suits, available from LL Bean, to polypropylene.) Alternately, it is also possible to wear overpants, like ski pants, when out and about in navy cords when the weather is particularly onerous and wet.


Just curious - do you wear the thermals just when you'll be outside a good bit, or do you wear them to work, where you may be outside for 30min tops between the commute/lunch/etc?


----------



## AJB (May 9, 2013)

I've already invested in some long underwear, I may have to buy more though. Thank you all for the suggestions and the heads up on the warmth, I'd much rather be told than suffer from hypothermia from walking around in wet cotton when its below freezing. On the same line of questions, I was thinking of buying a field coat but a Barbour is a bit expensive with what I can afford. Are there any others that are well made and durable that may be cheaper?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

AJB said:


> I've already invested in some long underwear, I may have to buy more though. Thank you all for the suggestions and the heads up on the warmth, I'd much rather be told than suffer from hypothermia from walking around in wet cotton when its below freezing. On the same line of questions, I was thinking of buying a field coat but a Barbour is a bit expensive with what I can afford. Are there any others that are well made and durable that may be cheaper?


LLBean has waxed cotton (and Gore-Tex) coats, the wc+GT is a mushroom colored hunting catalog offering, and the wc field coat is a button closing only (deal breaker for me). A company called, I think, Outback has a good wc coat, discounted at STP, but it's closure is a double row of snaps. Ordered one but sent it back, good quality, but the snaps, though secure, just weren't my style. Filson, of course. I've been to Barbour stores/outlets that had really knockdown prices, but they don't ship. Might want to look them up and set a course when you go back Nawth.

BTW, I've found light-to-mid weight silk longjohns to be excellent for outdoor insulation, without indoor saunation (made that one up, you get the gist)


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Check out the McAlister Town and Country coat. In my experience, McAlister stuff is very solid, well-made stuff.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

AJB said:


> Hello all, I've been lurking for some time but this is my first thread. I will be heading back up north for college soon and just bought a pair of navy blue cords for the cold winter/fall. I was thinking I would probably wear them with my brown boots (since there will most likely be snow/salt on the ground), an OCBD and a sweater but I was wondering how you all would wear them so I could get some ideas myself. Are there are any "rules" to cords, or should they just be treated as a regular pair of pants? Thanks!


They are definitely a regular pair of pants. I don't think navy corduroy is so hard to coordinate either. I frequently wear mine with a tattersall shirt, either Viyella or cotton button-down, that has some navy in the pattern. I think a medium gray Shetland looks great with navy corduroys. Unless you are going to be out in freezing rain for long periods of time I wouldn't worry too much about whether the cords provide enough protection. I spent the last 32 winters in the Adirondacks and I never felt the need for insulated underwear unless I wanted the wicking properties for nordic skiing. I'm not so sure a field coat would be warm enough for mid-winter in northern New England or upstate New York unless it was well insulated, however.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I like navy cords in narrow and wide wales and do not find them hard to coordinate. But like any dark navy pants, they are going to show signs of fading quicker than lighter cotton pants will. Probably not a bad thing in college, though.

As for being uncomfortable when wet, well, most trousers are, in my experience. Certainly not as heavy and uncomfortable as wet jeans, in my opinion.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Ekphrastic said:


> I endorse all of the previous comments. For me, the difficulty in the trousers isn't so much that they're corduroys, but that they're navy blue--it's surprisingly difficult to coordinate a pair of navy odd trousers, regardless of the fabric. That said, it certainly can be done, and I think your suggestion is perfect.


Funny you should say that because navy corduroys are a cornerstone of my casual winter wardrobe and I have no problem co-ordinating shirts and sweaters.


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

I picked up a pair of navy cords from The Andover Shop's sale last winter. I couldnt be more happy with them and wore them a ton before it got warm out. FWIW, Ive found their OTR trousers to be some of the best made trousers Ive been able to find (their summer and winter sales are excellent. Wool flannels for $130ish).


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Last year I bought some Polo Ralph Lauren cords. Dark brown(almost chocolate) and navy. In my neck of the woods the coldest we usually get is high 20's/low 30's, so a good pair of corduroys really do me well. I now have 5 pairs of cords, and can not wait to start putting them on again.

to answer your question on what to wear with them As long as your jacket is not darker than the pants I would not be afraid to pair it. One of my favorite pairings is the navy cords, with this jacket







wear a blue OCBD, and have fun with the tie.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Brooksfan said:


> Respectfully disagree. Whether corduroy, twill (chino), poplin, linen, tropical wool or flannel, navy trousers are incredibly easy to coordinate with shirts, sweaters and jackets.


I've found them to be somewhat harder to use than other colors, primarily because the never work with blue odd jackets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Tilton said:


> Just curious - do you wear the thermals just when you'll be outside a good bit, or do you wear them to work, where you may be outside for 30min tops between the commute/lunch/etc?


Tilton,
You've touched an issue that is somewhat tricky. Generally, once you put on your long underwear you're stuck with them for the remainder of the day, unless you go home. If I'm going to be indoors most of the day I will forego the long underwear. But if I'm going to be out and about, like chopping wood, trapping, I'll keep them on. One needs to be somewhat cautious, however, that if one is going to be doing strenuous activities for an extended period of time, sweat can build up and cause one to feel even colder. In this way polypropylene is preferable.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I sense we are nearing the shoals of another synthetic vs. natural fabric long underwear debate.

Please, no.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Bjorn said:


> I've found them to be somewhat harder to use than other colors, primarily because the never work with blue odd jackets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


That I would agree. Whatever color the trousers the jacket must be a contrast. With navy cords wear almost anything _but_ a blue jacket . . . almost!


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> I sense we are nearing the shoals of another synthetic vs. natural fabric long underwear debate.
> 
> Please, no.


This may not be a relevant topic in Illinois, but come November in northern New England it's all anyone talks about.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Indeed!
LOL. As the frost encroaches on one's pumpkin(s), conversational priorities, particularly with we amateur sartorialists, are apt to change.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> That I would agree. Whatever color the trousers the jacket must be a contrast. With navy cords wear almost anything _but_ a blue jacket . . . almost!


I have a tweed that's a Lovat blue, and navy can work, but yes, a "blue medley" is pretty hard to pull off.

I'm with many here, though, on navy being a good match with lots of odd jackets. I do grey quite a bit after perusing the many Apparel Arts illustrations that have come up, but a navy is a nice striking contrast to my tannish and redder/gold brown odd jackets.

BTW those silk long johns that I think so highly of are navy: cheapest ones they had at that time.:icon_smile:


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

AJB said:


> I've already invested in some long underwear, I may have to buy more though. Thank you all for the suggestions and the heads up on the warmth, I'd much rather be told than suffer from hypothermia from walking around in wet cotton when its below freezing. On the same line of questions, I was thinking of buying a field coat but a Barbour is a bit expensive with what I can afford. Are there any others that are well made and durable that may be cheaper?


Try JohnPartridge.com -- particularly clearance.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

xcubbies said:


> This may not be a relevant topic in Illinois, but come November in northern New England it's all anyone talks about.


No it's relevant in Illinois. It's gets mighty cold round here too. I like wool myself.


----------

